
Show HN: No way to import contacts into Outlook for Mac 2016 - probolsky
http://adamprobolsky.com/no-way-to-import-contacts-into-outlook-for-mac-2016/
======
brianjking
[https://nylas.com/n1](https://nylas.com/n1) is pretty nice, but can be buggy
since it's still so new and under heavy development.

------
brianjking
This is probably one of the #1 reasons why I refuse to use Outlook. Don't get
me wrong, Postbox and Mail.app are also abysmal.

